# Frequent issues when flashing



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I've tried several different ROM's, and I have very frequent issues when flashing new ROM's. I can't figure it out (and I'm not new to flashing), so I'm wondering if anyone else has had these issues or heard of anyone else with these issues? Basically, after flashing almost anything my N7 will either boot loop, or SystemUI (or something else) will keep crashing once it boots up. These are all after full wipes. I've tried it with AOKP, PA, other N7-Flo only ROM's, with or without different kernels, with or without flashing a multi-DPI Playstore, nothing makes a difference. Some ROM's it seems just won't flash. I can't understand it. Anyone have any ideas or clues? I'm also on the latest TWRP. And the ROM and GAPPS files check out as far as the MD5 goes.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I might recommend starting over from scratch. Just restore from a factory image and re-unlock/root/etc. However, I'd give a different recovery a shot first. If your recovery was installed incorrectly, or the file was corrupted, it may still be functioning but not installing resources correctly of even to the right place

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually, I tried again and it worked...at least Friday night it did, I haven't tried again yet. I had been taking a few apps out of the gapps file, and I'm wondering if that caused my issues. But they're all apps I've been taking out for a while (GenieWidget, Gmail, GooglePlus, TalkBack), so I don't know why that would have affected anything.


----------



## metalwraith (Nov 4, 2013)

I've had issues with the latest nightlies of AOKP on my Nexis 7. Still using the one from October 6th. All the more recents even after a complete system and data wipe I'd get boot loops.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

